# Was lost. But now is found.



## zombiesniper (Jun 13, 2019)

A couple of bottles of my favourite whiskey. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete (Jun 14, 2019)

You have good taste then!

It's also one of my favouites, but very peaty and the iodene puts a lot of people off.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 14, 2019)

Prefer Jara . I,ll raise a glass tonight not sure what the time difference between UK and you


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 14, 2019)

Have one for me......................


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 14, 2019)

Will do unable to put a splash of water in it our island has no water supply at the moment


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 14, 2019)

A little peaty for me, but I do think Laphroaig is great as part of a flight.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Sigh...


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 14, 2019)

I know it’s not a single malt but I do like antiquity and I am going to stop there before I get sent a msg saying that this is a photo forum not a whisky forum lol


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 14, 2019)

I added a photo to comply..... now we can talk whisky until page 2. Then another photo. lol


----------



## weepete (Jun 14, 2019)

Sweet! I really like my Islays. Ardbeg, Caol Isla, Kilchoman, Lagavulin great whiskys. Benromach on Speyside, Highland Park now do a Viking Honour which is peated. Talisker gets a good shout too. 

Non-peated the Auchentoshan American Oak is a grand tipple and the Aberfeldy is a tasty dram too.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 14, 2019)

There are some wired and strange names on whisky out there
Just to keep sweet with the thread


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 14, 2019)

I have a selection of miniatures . This is quite old I think


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 14, 2019)

Weepete I know some of those you named, jara do a range of ages  I sometimes get a new miniature when we go to Salisbury not keen on the Irish whiskey but each to there own
Just seen your location you are in the best place  I am down on south coast 
Not sur how long we can get away with a whiskey thread lol


----------



## weepete (Jun 14, 2019)

Would be better if I was on the islands mate 

Also do you mean Jura? they've got the prettiest distillery in Scotland I think.

Snow Grouse is ok, I used to keep a bottle of that in my freezer to keep it cold and clean. I don't really do blended whiskys but that one was decent. I really liked the teapot blend from Glengoyne, though that was probably more down to the story


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 14, 2019)

weepete said:


> It's also one of my favouites, but very peaty and the iodene puts a lot of people off.



Agreed it is a very polarizing whisky. I love the smokey after taste. I could sip it all day..... I need to get a job there taste testing!


----------



## weepete (Jun 14, 2019)

Agree completely mate. Unusually it's the first whisky that I liked, so I'm a bit of a whisky weirdo apparently. But then I also love smoked food, got a big smoker out the back but couldn't get boston butt here so I just do a full shoulder on the bone from a local quality butcher. Even done brisket a couple of times but had to order it online to get a packer cut as brisket here is a lower cut.


----------



## weepete (Jun 14, 2019)

This is THE PEATEST whisky I have ever had. Think Spiral Tap and it right up to 11. I thoght it was cracking, everyone else hated it!

Ardbeg Corryvreckan | Ardbeg


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 15, 2019)

I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 15, 2019)

No Ardneg in the local shop but I have asked them to get a bottle in as well as a bottle of Lagavulin 16.

But they did have something new.


----------



## limr (Dec 15, 2019)

Mmm, Laphroaig.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 15, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> No Ardneg in the local shop but I have asked them to get a bottle in as well as a bottle of Lagavulin 16.
> 
> But they did have something new.
> 
> View attachment 183705



Lagavulin 16 is easily my favorite. Haven’t tried the Ardbeg corryvrecken, I’ll have check for it next time...


----------



## weepete (Dec 16, 2019)

The quarter cask is nice, as is the Laphroig Select. I tried the triple wood once but didn't think it was anything to write home about.

Lagavulin is a cracking dram, also very peaty. If I remember right it's distilled in Port Ellen which was bought over by Diageo after it shut down. 

I tried a 24 year old Port Ellen once, it was the best whisky I've ever had. Unfortunatley being out of production since 1983 they're mostly collectors editions now with bottles starting at £700.


----------



## goooner (Dec 16, 2019)

mmmh, nice thread. This is definitely the peatiest I've had:
Octomore 8.1 Masterclass Edition OMC


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes Octomore is very nice I hear. Another on my list to try.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 16, 2019)

weepete said:


> The quarter cask is nice, as is the Laphroig Select. I tried the triple wood once but didn't think it was anything to write home about.
> 
> Lagavulin is a cracking dram, also very peaty. If I remember right it's distilled in Port Ellen which was bought over by Diageo after it shut down.
> 
> I tried a 24 year old Port Ellen once, it was the best whisky I've ever had. Unfortunatley being out of production since 1983 they're mostly collectors editions now with bottles starting at £700.



I need to come visit you!
The Mrs. may not be happy when I come home with the complete islay collection. lol


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2019)

I am totally taking notes on all of the recommendations! I always get us a nice bottle of something for Christmas and am looking for something different.

The Laphroaig has become a staple. We've had Jura, too, and a few others I can't remember. I unfortunately have negative associations with Talisker (thanks to my arsehole ex) so I won't drink it. We once had a glass of Macallan 18 and now I need to save up to be able to maybe afford a bottle one day. Yum! And I have a soft spot for Edradour - smallest distillery in Scotland and the one I visited during the one (so far) time I spent a weekend in Scotland many moons ago. Hard to find in the States. I think I did see it once but can't remember where.

We are both somewhat partial to the peaty, salty Islays.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 16, 2019)

weepete said:


> I tried a 24 year old Port Ellen once, it was the best whisky I've ever had. Unfortunatley being out of production since 1983 they're mostly collectors editions now with bottles starting at £700.



CRAP! I just saw a bottle of 35 year old Port Ellen for sale locally for the mere price of $4000 Canadian!!!
I may have to sell a kidney!


----------



## weepete (Dec 16, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> CRAP! I just saw a bottle of 35 year old Port Ellen for sale locally for the mere price of $4000 Canadian!!!
> I may have to sell a kidney!



 Know the feeling mate. I'll let you into a secret though, they sometimes do 20cl advance samples, still expensive for a dram but almost affordable for a very special occasion.


----------



## weepete (Dec 24, 2019)

Christmas tipple. 




42250 by weepete on ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum

PS, if you haven't found the Glencairn Glass yet please get a couple. It's the definative whisky glass and went through a lot of development to get the best flavour and nose from whisky!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 25, 2019)

Great choice.

I'll have my Christmas gift to myself in a few days.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 25, 2019)

limr said:


> I am totally taking notes on all of the recommendations!



If you like Islay and haven't tried Lagavulin 16 yet, it would be my top pick. Where Laphroaig has the burnt wood campfire smell. Lagavulin is almost a smoked meat fragrance. A very well rounded Scotch.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 25, 2019)

Never was a Scotch guy but I like the pics and I'm reminded of some eggnog & Bacardi that want to get together and blend in with the crowd. (after lunch of course )


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 25, 2019)

A really nice Bourbon is Few, or Basil Hayden. Few with rootbeer is awesome.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 27, 2019)

A little Christmas cheer!


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 27, 2019)

Just opened on the 25 dec


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 27, 2019)

Just heard a whisper that there are some malt whiskey being made in Japan. Not sure of the details yet
.... makes the Mideast boggle
 Scotch made in Japan.....


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes Japan has been doing whiskey of various varieties for a little while now. Some they source and blend/finish themselves and some they do right from distillation.
Here's a list of the best from 2019.


----------



## limr (Dec 27, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Just heard a whisper that there are some malt whiskey being made in Japan. Not sure of the details yet
> .... makes the Mideast boggle
> Scotch made in Japan.....



Not only are they making Scotch, but they are making some really good Scotch. And some very very expensive Scotch, too. A friend of mine brought me a bottle of Japanese Scotch a few years back after a business trip there. It was quite really tasty. Couldn't tell you the name if my life depended on it, but I'd buy it again if I could remember. And if I could afford it.


----------



## weepete (Dec 27, 2019)

Japanese Whisky, tried a few but not to my taste. They tend to be simpler than Scottish whisky with not nearly as much complexity and as such I find them a bit lacking, tailing off too early, at least the 2 or 3 I've tried. But I tend towards the traditional anyway with my taste in alchohol. My Brother in law really rates the Japanese stuff so different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2020)

That is a great collection.

Once I mentioned I loved Laphroaig I had many suggestions to try Ardbeg and Lagavulin. A group I belong to have a verrrryyy devout "Cult of Ardbeg" and I just told them I can't join the cult because I'm the newest member of the.........





This should get the pot stirring. lol


----------



## zombiesniper (May 8, 2020)

Someones a happy camper.
Todays purchase.


----------

